# FYI - citrucel powder vs. caplets



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Hi. My doctor recently prescribed two tablespoons of citrucel morning and night. (the scoop in the container is a tablespoon.). Then I heard that the caplets were out there so got my pharmacist to order them. It turns out that in order for me to take the amount I'd been prescribed in powder form, I would have had to chew 16.. count 'em.. 16 caplets a day! Just thought any of you Citrucel -Takers might like to know this. Good luck to us all!Libbys


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Libbys--is the content any different in terms of sugar/preservatives/etc.?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I don't think that's accurate. 1 scoop is 1 dose of citrucel. 2 caplets is 1 dose of citrucel. I'm using the caplets now-2 at night and like them much better. I take them along with magnesium citrate, vitamin C and stool softeners.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

From what I remember from looking at the ingredient list I think the pills had less stuff in them than the drink does.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you measuring the dose based on volume of the pills or the number of grams of fiber in each dose.I believe the powder you drink alot of the volume is in the sugar and the flavorings etc which I don't think are in the pills.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Dear Tiss and Kmottus - I will recheck with my pharmacist. he was the one who figured out that to get the same dosage from the caplets as in the powder I'd have to take 16. Maybe I'll call teh company.


----------

